# Dirt 3 - HILFE - komme nicht weiter



## Gast1668381003 (2. Juni 2011)

Hi,

momentan spiele ich die Dirt Tour von Dirt 3 und bin noch bei der ersten "Pyramide" ganz links.
Obwohl schon drei von den vier "Dreiecken" dieser Pyramide "gold" sind, kann ich noch immer nicht die nächste Meisterschaft (die nächste Pyramide) anwählen.

Müssen tatsächlich ALLE Dreiecke "gold" sein (den Gymkhana habe ich noch nicht gewonnen), um in der Tour weiterzukommen ?

Das wäre ja ziemlich sch..., denn nicht jedem liegt dieser Gymkhana Kram  

Danke für Antwort und evtl Tipps.


----------



## billythekitt (3. Juni 2011)

Ja du musst erst eine komplette Pyramide voll haben dann kannst du die nächste spielen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (3. Juni 2011)

Da  steht ja auch immer wieviele Punkte man braucht


----------

